

Snapjoy (YC S11) launches one-click importers and Windows uploader - jpren
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/08/15/snapjoy-launches-new-importing-tool-nows-time-call-favorite-photo-service/

======
nchuhoai
IMHO the most important feature any service that I trust my most previous
assets, my photos with, is the ease of which I can take my photos off.

I currently have around 60 gigs of photos that I am in desperate need for an
easy solution for sharing and storage for. Even keeping it in the iPhoto
folder format right now makes me dizzy for the future, but I havent found one
service yet that meet me criteria. Most are great for sharing, but most of
them depend on a certain lock-in effect. There is, as far as I can see, no
easy way to move your photos very quickly from one host to another.

With snapjoy, it seems you are only able to download the images one by one.

~~~
siculars
Under no circumstance will I keep photos natively in the iPhoto
application/folder. What I do is go to the advanced tab in iPhoto and tell
iPhoto NOT to pull a copy into it's directory. Simply unload your photos into
the filesystem somewhere and drop that folder in iPhoto. Keeping your photos
beholden to iPhoto is just asking for trouble.

~~~
jfb
_Keeping your photos beholden to iPhoto is just asking for trouble._

Why? I'm curious. Do you believe that iPhoto will stop being able to export
your photos?

~~~
siculars
The way I look at it is that photos equal files and files should be in folders
accessible via a simple file manager. iPhoto subverts that model turning it on
its head and makes your photos beholden to it by burying them within its
internal structure. iTunes does a similar thing to music files.

It is clear that Apple is attempting to abstract away user control over their
digital assets by giving that control to their applications.

~~~
jfb
Ah. OK. Personally, I care about my photos and music; the files are incidental
to the content. Both iTunes and iPhoto (or Aperture, in my case) privilege the
content over the file structure, and to my way of thinking, that's correct
behaviour. Of course, to each their own.

------
callmevlad
I'm in the same boat as nchuhoai, but I now have over 500GB of photos and
videos to worry about (get a DSLR and some photogenic kids, and you'll see how
quickly the GBs add up, even after heavy editing/deletion).

With DSLRs becoming more popular, and HD-quality video becoming more
mainstream, I suspect that storing, sharing, and backing up these memories
will become a much bigger concern for many people. Snapjoy's pricing page
currently maxes out at 155GB @ $15/month, so that's clearly not going to cut
it.

I use Picasa to manage all the photos/videos, and used to actually pay Google
$100/year for 400GB of storage, until they increased it to $19.99/mo (2.4x
more) and started to creepily over-share private photos on Google+. I also
used to pay Mozy to back everything up, until they removed their unlimited
plan and asked me to pay over $70/month for the data I already had there. If I
choose to go with iCloud keep all my HD originals, I'll be paying at least
$1200 per year.

I still haven't been able to find just one service to fit my needs. I've been
using Facebook to share low-res photos, KickSend to send hi-res originals to
specific people, and CrashPlan to back everything up both offline (to an
ioSafe drive) and to their cloud (which still has an unlimited option).

Really hoping someone really cracks this nut and offers a compelling service
where "overage" charges are in the TB range. Though I would bet that Apple,
Microsoft, etc are hoping that folks get used to these storage prices to the
point where people are as used to paying them as their cable TV bill.

~~~
jmathai
If you use OpenPhoto and use your own S3 bucket then you basically have a
backup and sharing service in one. For 500GB you're probably cheaper than
whatever iCloud is costing you plus you have similar if not better tools to
manage and share your photos.

Edit: I'm not trying to hijack this Snapjoy thread btw :)

~~~
callmevlad
Storing 500GB on S3 would cost me over $60/month, which is pretty hard to
swallow.

~~~
jmathai
Oh, I just meant in terms of what iCloud charges it's about 1/2.

ATM 500GB is a pretty large in terms of options for consumer storage. Good
thing is that the prices should continually go down. Bad thing is you'll
continually be accruing more and more photos :).

It's a great question though. That 500GB of photos has some real value to you.
I wonder what that is. And what the risk of losing it by backing up at home vs
S3 vs home + S3.

------
templaedhel
I've followed snapjoy since they first came out, one of my favorite YC
companies. They'd been radio silent for quite some time and I was afraid
they'd faded away, so this is great news.

Now if they can get facial recognition and geotagging options working, they
will replace iPhoto for me.

------
webwanderings
What does it take to tell the audience what the cost of using your site would
be?

~~~
callmevlad
<http://www.snapjoy.com/pricing>

